# [Oculus] Leywächter Eregos



## xashija (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe buffed-Community!

In diesem Forum veröffentlichen wir Beiträge zu Instanz-Guides, in denen Eure Vorschläge und Erfahrungen gefragt sind. Ihr könnt also in den jeweiligen Beiträgen Eure persönlichen Boss- und/oder Achievement-Taktiken posten. Bitte achtet darauf, dass wir heroische und normale Instanzen voneinander trennen, um mehr Übersicht zu gewährleisten.

Haltet Eure Antworten bitte freundlich und informativ. Es gelten die allgemeinen Forenregeln zu Guide-Foren.

Viel Spaß in den neuen Instanz-Guide-Foren!


----------



## Zerklatscher (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ignoriert bitte evtl. folgene Rechtschreibfehler.


Oculus Hero:

Die ersten 3 Bosse sind genauso wie in der Beschreibung von Buffed leicht zubesiegen.
Jedoch an dem Endboss haben wir uns die Zähne ausgebissen. Erfolgreich war es dann mit folgener Taktik:

1 Roter Drache Tank
2 Grüne Drachen Heal
2 Gelbe Drachen DD

Der Tank pullt den Boss und geht schnell wie möglich ins Ausweichen, hier ist wichtig soviel wie möglich im Ausweichen zubleiben.
Die DDs halten am anfang beide den Riss aufrecht bis er bei beiden 10x gestapelt ist und hauen dann ihre Attacke raus. Diese verursacht bis
zu 120k Schaden. Die DDs halten im wechsel die Zeit an um die Gruppe hochzuheilen.

Wichtig für den Erfolg bei dem Boss ist, das der Tank sobald kleine Drachen da sind, auf die kleinen Drachen schiesst. Por Drache verdoppelt dich der Schaden, also kommen beim Boss bis zu 45k Schaden an.

Der Boss geht ab und zu in eine andere Welt und es spawnen Kugeln, hier muss die Gruppe geschlossen auf die andere Seite immer weiter bis die Kugeln explodieren. Nun wieder der Tank auf die Adds und Zeitanhalten zum Healen.
Hört sich umständlich an, ist es auch.



Kurzübersicht.

Tank soviel wie möglich im Ausweichen. schiesst auf die Adds um den Schaden zu stapeln.
DDs halten den Riss aufrecht bis der 10x gestaplet ist und greifen an. Zeitanhalten zum Healen im wechsel!
Healer dotten mit Gift 3x und wechseln dann wieder zum Healen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Zerklatscher (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ignoriert bitte evtl. folgene Rechtschreibfehler.


Oculus Hero:

Die ersten 3 Bosse sind genauso wie in der Beschreibung von Buffed leicht zubesiegen.
Jedoch an dem Endboss haben wir uns die Zähne ausgebissen. Erfolgreich war es dann mit folgener Taktik:

1 Roter Drache Tank
2 Grüne Drachen Heal
2 Gelbe Drachen DD

Der Tank pullt den Boss und geht schnell wie möglich ins Ausweichen, hier ist wichtig soviel wie möglich im Ausweichen zubleiben.
Die DDs halten am anfang beide den Riss aufrecht bis er bei beiden 10x gestapelt ist und hauen dann ihre Attacke raus. Diese verursacht bis
zu 120k Schaden. Die DDs halten im wechsel die Zeit an um die Gruppe hochzuheilen.

Wichtig für den Erfolg bei dem Boss ist, das der Tank sobald kleine Drachen da sind, auf die kleinen Drachen schiesst. Por Drache verdoppelt dich der Schaden, also kommen beim Boss bis zu 45k Schaden an.

Der Boss geht ab und zu in eine andere Welt und es spawnen Kugeln, hier muss die Gruppe geschlossen auf die andere Seite immer weiter bis die Kugeln explodieren. Nun wieder der Tank auf die Adds und Zeitanhalten zum Healen.
Hört sich umständlich an, ist es auch.



Kurzübersicht.

Tank soviel wie möglich im Ausweichen. schiesst auf die Adds um den Schaden zu stapeln.
DDs halten den Riss aufrecht bis der 10x gestaplet ist und greifen an. Zeitanhalten zum Healen im wechsel!
Healer dotten mit Gift 3x und wechseln dann wieder zum Healen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Zerklatscher (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

ignoriert bitte evtl. folgene Rechtschreibfehler.


Oculus Hero:

Die ersten 3 Bosse sind genauso wie in der Beschreibung von Buffed leicht zubesiegen.
Jedoch an dem Endboss haben wir uns die Zähne ausgebissen. Erfolgreich war es dann mit folgener Taktik:

1 Roter Drache Tank
2 Grüne Drachen Heal
2 Gelbe Drachen DD

Der Tank pullt den Boss und geht schnell wie möglich ins Ausweichen, hier ist wichtig soviel wie möglich im Ausweichen zubleiben.
Die DDs halten am anfang beide den Riss aufrecht bis er bei beiden 10x gestapelt ist und hauen dann ihre Attacke raus. Diese verursacht bis
zu 120k Schaden. Die DDs halten im wechsel die Zeit an um die Gruppe hochzuheilen.

Wichtig für den Erfolg bei dem Boss ist, das der Tank sobald kleine Drachen da sind, auf die kleinen Drachen schiesst. Por Drache verdoppelt dich der Schaden, also kommen beim Boss bis zu 45k Schaden an.

Der Boss geht ab und zu in eine andere Welt und es spawnen Kugeln, hier muss die Gruppe geschlossen auf die andere Seite immer weiter bis die Kugeln explodieren. Nun wieder der Tank auf die Adds und Zeitanhalten zum Healen.
Hört sich umständlich an, ist es auch.



Kurzübersicht.

Tank soviel wie möglich im Ausweichen. schiesst auf die Adds um den Schaden zu stapeln.
DDs halten den Riss aufrecht bis der 10x gestaplet ist und greifen an. Zeitanhalten zum Healen im wechsel!
Healer dotten mit Gift 3x und wechseln dann wieder zum Healen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Lamer2 (10. Dezember 2008)

Leywächter Eregos [Heroisch + Normal]

Ich würde das Zeitanhalten erst empfehlen wenn die kleinen Drachen kommen. Da wenn die zeit wieder weitergeht sehr viel schaden nehmen. Und so mit einen Kettenblitz des Tankdrachen down gehen. So hat mam mit den Adds nie Probleme.


----------



## Tarmar (10. Dezember 2008)

Wir haben diese Taktik ein paar mal probiert aber sind so nicht zum Erfolg gekommen.
Wir haben uns dann entschieden auf einen Gelben Drachen zu verzichten.
Also sind wir mit

2 Rubindrachen
1 Bernsteindrachen
2 Smaragddrachen

losgezogen.

Der eine Rubindrache konzentrierte sich auf den Boss während der andere die Adds machte. Die grünen Drachen haben genau das gemacht was in den oberen Taktiken geschrieben steht.
Der Bernsteindrache machte halt Time Stop bei diesem Mini Enrage wenn es mit der Heilung nicht klappte oder die Adds schon zuweit zu uns geflogen sind. Ansonsten immer Temporalriss casten. mit ein paar Blitzen zwischendurch.
Die Kugel phase hat uns in der Aufstellung einmal zerlegt. Danach haben wir einen fixen Punkt ausgemacht an dem wir uns Treffen (glaube es war der Süd Westen da wo soviele Plattformen auf der Minimap eingezeichent sind) so dass niemand ausser Heal Reichweite war.
So lief es dann auch ohne Probleme und wir hatten ihn down.

Vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen der die anderen Taktiken nicht umsetzen kann.


----------



## Behem (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich empfehle folgende Taktik:

2 DD
1 Tank
2 Heiler

Am Anfang macht der erste DD sofort Zeitstopp, dann nach 30 Sekunden macht der 2 DD Zeitstopp, denn dann wirkt der Zeitstopp wieder 10 Sekunden, wenn man ihn zu früh macht wirkt er merklich weniger. Nach weiteren 30 Sekunden geht der Drache in die Immunphase und der erste DD macht sobald der Drache rauskommt wieder Zeitstopp, dann nach 30 Sekunden wieder der 2te DD usw.

Damit sind wir nicht ein einziges mal mehr gewipet.

Es ist wichtig das Zeitstopp immer nach 30 Sekunden gewirkt wird um das volle Potential dieses Skills auszunutzen, es ist DER wichtigste Skill bei diesem Boss da er den Heilern Zeit zum heilen (und gegenbenfalls den Debuff auf den Drachen zu casten) und den Tanks Zeit bringt die Adds zu töten.

Temporalriss immer auf 10 Aufladungen, wie bereits vorher hier beschrieben.

Kleiner Tipp: Zieht euch beim Endboss komplett aus, damit spart ihr Repkosten und könnt andere Taktiken ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendozino (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ich empfehle auch 

2 rote
2 grüne
1 gelben (bernsteinfarbenen)

Die roten tanken und kümmern sich um die Adds, 
die grünen halten den Giftdot 3fach auf dem Boss und heilen nur die Drachen der Member
der gelbe macht nur Temporalriss bis 10 mal gestackt und schiesst einmal (das macht 10% Schaden am Boss pro Schuss).
Und wenn der Boss in die Temporalphase geht alle nur wegfliegen. Am besten man macht einen bestimmten Punkt aus zum treffen udn weiterkämpfen.

Mit der Taktik der einfachste encounter in der Ini


----------



## Shizo. (12. Dezember 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Also ich empfehle auch
> 
> 2 rote
> 2 grüne
> ...



Genau , sehr schön danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mofsens (14. Dezember 2008)

nicht einfach die zeit anhalten wenns grad nich auf cd ist sondern warten bis der enrage vom boss kommt un dann zeit stoppen


----------



## Flatrian (19. Dezember 2008)

Also obs nun glaubhaft klingt oder nicht. 

Erste Aufstellung: 

1 Rot
3 Gelb
1 Grün

Taktik is auch einfach, wenn man sich mit den Fähigkeiten ein wenig auseinander setzt.

Der Boss wird vom Tank gepullt, der erste DD macht direkt Timestop und kanalisiert seinen Riss.
Die anderen beiden Drachen machen direkt Schaden, das bewirkt, dass der  erste direkt 10 stapel des Debuffs drauf hat. Ist dies geschehen, wirken die anderen beiden DDs den Riss und der Erste baller einmal (!) drauf und kanalisiert danach wieder direkt den Riss. Bei 70-60% (So knapp nach ein paar Sekunden ^^, müssten grob 15 sein) nächster Zeitstop. Das bewirkt, dass ihr den Boss ohne adds in die andere Phase befördert und gemütlich den Kugeln ausweichen könnt.

Najo, so wiederholt ihr das Ganze und Tadaa liegt der Boss, ohne wirklich viel gemacht zu haben... Der Tankdrache ist eigentlich nur zur Sicherheit dabei (falls add doch kommen), hält in Notfällen sein Schild und Ausweichen bereit.

Das wars :>

2. Aufstellung: 2 Tanks, 3 Heiler

Naja... Adds sterben instant... Schaden kommt nicht wirklich rüber, dmg kommt durch die Drachen.

Taktik eigentlich nachvollziehbar und nun das unglaubliche... War wesendlich "gemütlicher" als mit der Standartaufstellung.


----------



## todesfritte (11. Januar 2009)

wir haben es gestern mit 3 tanks (rubin) und 2 heilern (smaragd) ohne probleme geschafft (heroic)


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (12. Januar 2009)

nehmt einfach 5 bernsteindrachen und ihr steckt gleich noch 2 erfolge mit ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonnight@Blackrock (20. Januar 2009)

und wie schaut die taktik mit 5 bernsteinernen aus?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (21. Januar 2009)

Einer Kanalisiert, vier ballern -> instant 10er stack -> 4 Kanalisieren -> der erste Ballert und das immer im wechsel. Welpen Ignorieren und eine ordentliche Zeitstop Rotation hinbekommen. Wenn er die Kugeln beschwört wegfliegen und die welpen ein wenig dezimieren.

Bei der Taktik ist perfektes Timing wichtig, wir haben ca eine Stunde gebraucht um uns halbwegs einzuspielen. Ist aber einfacher als nur heiler zu nehmen.


----------



## Annebacken (23. Januar 2009)

Was bringt das denn wenn 4 channelen ? stacken tut das doch nur beim ballern oder ?
Wann sollte man denn am besten den timestopp einsetzen ?
Funktioniert das noch nach dem Patch oder wurde was geändert ?


----------



## Crosis (2. Februar 2009)

5bernstein sind überflüssig, sogar nicht machbar weil man hat theoretisch 50sek den boss im timestopp würde er nicht wie im pvp der cc der timestopp verkürzt auf ihn wirken. ca 10sek muss zwischen jedem zeitstopp eingelegt werden damit er immer volle 10sek wirkt also 4 sind das maximale was man dabei haben sollte...außerdem haut der dmg von adds+boss derbe rein das überlebt man nicht lange also würde ich eher 4bernstein+1grünen/roten sagen je nachdem wies mit dem dmg wirklich aussieht(grün um ihn wegzuhealn und so den tot zu verhindern, rot um die adds kleinzuhauen)


----------



## Silzaress (3. Februar 2009)

Warum nicht machbar? Das ist sogar die schnellste Art und Weise den Boss zu legen. Allerdings auch die schwerste bzw. die, bei der man am längsten brauchen wird um sich mit der Gruppe einzuspielen. TS ist absolutes Muss.

Wenn wirklich alles glatt läuft kommen nicht mal Welpen und der Boss liegt innerhalb 1 Minute. Hat man einen Buffer dabei der das Leben der Drachen erhöhen kann (SS vom Priester, SDK o.ä.) sollte man das vorher auf die Drachen casten. Der Buffer kann seinen Drachen selbst buffen, muss allerdings recht fix sein, denn er muss den Drachen buffen, bevor er auf ihm aufsitzt. Vorab sollte man festlegen wer zuerst anfängt zu channeln (Taste 3) und wer wann Zeitstop macht.

Hab gestern so den Erfolg "Rubinleere" erhalten. War zwar recht anstrengend bis man sich mal eingespielt hat und alles einigermaßen glatt läuft, aber das Erfolgserlebnis nach dem Kill hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und war mal eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. August 2009)

Gestern nach langem hin und her haben wir endlich die Rubinleere in Kombination mit der Smaragdleere gemacht... Viele Guides sind missverständlich und viele Wiedersprechen anderen Guides, daher fasse ich mal zusammen was uns letztendlich zum Erfolg verholfen hat.

*Vorweg ein paar allgemeine Tips:*

- die Drachen skalieren mittlerweile mit dem item-Level der getragenen items, daher sollte man sich nicht aussziehen auch wenn das Rep-Kosten spart (in meinem Fall: Drache nackt = 75k HP; Drache mit Equip = 95k HP)
- die Drachen können wie jedes normale Gruppenmitglied gebuffed werden z.b. mit MdW oder Stam (MdW brachte bei mir allein 4k HP mehr), schnelle buffer können ihren eigenen Drachen im Anflug auch noch buffen

*Vorbereitung:*

Begebt euch ins TS, ingame Voicechat oder was auch immer, mit einer schriftlichen Kommunikation werdet ihr keinen Erfolg haben.

Wie bei Rubin- und Smaragdleere zusammen nicht anders zu erwarten wählt man 5 Bernsteindrachen.

Teilt die Gruppe in ein 4-Mann Team und einen einzelnen ein, ausserdem legt eine Reihenfolge für die Zeitstopps fest (der einzelnen Spieler MUSS der erste in dieser Reihenfolge sein). Ihr werdet 2 Phasen bekommen in denen ihr vor den Kugeln wegfliegen müsst, legt genau fest wohin ihr fliegen werdet.

Die Gruppe sammelt sich an einem Fleck.

*Der Kampf:*

Pull und DPS:

Das 4er Team beginnt zu kanalisieren, dadurch wird Eregos nicht gepullt. Der einzelne Spieler aggrot den Eregos und setzt sofort einen Zeitstopp. Der Zeitstopp generiert augenblicklich 5 Schadens-Stacks die sofort mit einem Schuss des einzelnen Spielers verbraucht werden. Die 5 Stacks werden auf die 4 kanalisierenden Drachen übertragen so das diese nun die vollen 10 Stacks haben. Nun kanalsiert der einzelne Spieler und die anderen 4 schiessen was ca. 180 - 200 k Schaden pro Schuss verursacht, der einzelne Spieler hat da er nun kanalisiert hat von seinen Gefährten die 10 Stacks übertragen bekommen. Er wartet bis die 4 wieder kanalisieren um wieder einen Schuss zu setzten und somit die 10 Stacks zu übertragen. Das Spielchen wiederholt sich nun bis zum Ende des Kampfes.

Zeitstopp:

Wie oben beschrieben kommt der erste Zeitstopp direkt zu Beginn. Dieser hält 10 Sekunden, direkt danach setzt der 2.te Spieler sofort seinen Zeitstopp der allerdings nur noch 5 Sekunden hält. Danach kommt vom 3.ten Spieler der vorerst letzte Zeitstopp der nur noch 3 Sekunden hält, danach ist Eregos für 10 Sekunden immun.

Schaden, Zeitstopps, Welpen und der Phasenübergang:

Da Eregos von Beginn des Kampfes 18 Sekunden permanent im Zeitstopp ist kann er euch nichts tun. Es gilt möglichst viel Schaden zu verursachen mit dem Ziel in direkt nach den Zeitstopps in die Verblassenphase zu kommen um den eingehenden Schaden zu minimieren.
Normalerweise wird euer "Tank" (der Drache der den Kampf eröffnet hat) ca. auf 50 - 60 % Leben sein und ihr habt es mit maximal einem 3er Pack Welpen zu tun.
Wenn ihr nach dem Verblassen wieder zu Eregos fliegt ändert sich die Aufteilung des einzelnen und des 4er Teams: der Spieler der als 4.ter in der Zeitstopp Rotation gesetzt war ist nun der einzelne Spieler und der Rest bildet das 4er Team. Sobald das 4er Team kanalisiert kommt der erste Zeitstopp (der inzwischen wieder 10 Sekunden anhält) und die Schadensrotation beginnt wie oben beschrieben.
Wahrscheinlich wird der "Tank" das zeitliche segnen, was aber nicht schlimm ist, die restlichen 4 bekommen ihn dann ohne Probleme noch vor dem nächstem Verblassen down.

*Wichtig:* In vielen Guides habe ich gelesen das die Zeitstopp Rotation das wichtigste an diesem Kampf ist, das ist aber eindeutig falsch. Die Zeitstopps nacheinander zu setzten ist sehr leicht und ja es ist wichtig das sie gesetzt werden aber das A und O bei diesem Kampf ist der Schaden! Konzentriert euch darauf die Stacks immer gut zu übertragen denn dann kommt die Verblassen-Phasen sehr schnell und gibt euch neue 18 Sekunden in denen ihr durch Zeitstopp keine Schaden bekommt. 

Ich hoffe das euch das weiterhilft, habe mal versucht es so verständlich und transparent wie möglich zu formulieren ^^


----------

